# Would it be wierd looking to make a Pokemon movie in real-life?



## CJBlazer (Nov 30, 2011)

I mean, some Pokemon look good in real life, but I am just wondering how it would look if they made a non-animated Pokemon Movie. Would that look wierd, like the messed-up Dragonball Evolution, or would it look awesome?


----------



## Zero Moment (Nov 30, 2011)

I'd probably look more messed up than a three-year-old doing meth.


----------



## Monoking (Nov 30, 2011)

It would look good if they did it right. You know, not making it CGI, just animating over puppets and making any and all moves used by the pokemon CGI.

And CGI sweatdropping would look neat.


----------



## Spatz (Nov 30, 2011)

It'd be..._interesting_...in a Scooby Doo/Garfield/Alvin and the Chipmunks type of way...


----------



## The Fame Monster (Nov 30, 2011)

Hmm, this got me thinking. It seems like a stupid concept at first but with enough time and effort, it would look cool, I feel. I would love to see what Oshawott would look like, but that's just me. :p


----------



## Noctowl (Nov 30, 2011)

It would be very odd, that's for sure.

I found this randomly and thought if the Pokemon were more realistic, I would actually watch it. XD


----------



## Butterfree (Nov 30, 2011)

Live-action Pokémon would probably just look kind of stupid. Pokémon are cartoony creatures; just CGIifying them won't make them look like they belong in real life, whereas attempting to modify them into more realistic versions is extremely susceptible to just resulting in abominations that wholly miss the aesthetic appeal of the creatures they're supposed to represent.

Stylized animesque CGI could work. Live-action? I very highly doubt it.


----------



## ultraviolet (Dec 1, 2011)

Spunky the Raichu said:


> It would look good if they did it right. You know, not making it CGI, just animating over puppets and making any and all moves used by the pokemon CGI.


Actually, this might not be too bad an idea - if they did it well like in Where the Wild Things Are, they might just pull it off.

But I'm only interested if Robin Williams is Professor Oak.


----------



## M&F (Dec 1, 2011)

ultraviolet said:


> But I'm only interested if Robin Williams is Professor Oak.


Jack Black for Professor Birch.


----------



## Dar (Dec 1, 2011)

Metallica Fanboy said:


> Jack Black for Professor Birch.


Most definitely.


----------



## Karousever (Dec 1, 2011)

My friend and I have thought about this on several occasions...but they can't rush it, or else it will be _horrible_. They need to just not screw it up...like they did with The Last Airbender..they totally screwed that movie up. Alvin and the Chipmunks worked out well, in my opinion though. And Garfield wasn't bad. But I think if they're willing to take forever making it and doing it right, then they should. But if they're only going to spend a couple years and make it look retarded and a shame to Pokémon then they should just not. Dragonball Evolution, I was excited to see. But then I watched it and wanted to punch someone in the face.


----------



## Monoking (Dec 1, 2011)

ultraviolet said:


> Actually, this might not be too bad an idea - if they did it well like in Where the Wild Things Are, they might just pull it off.


Exactly! I would pay to see that!

....I wonder who would make a good Ash Ketchum...


----------



## Dar (Dec 1, 2011)

Also, I think it might be pretty good if they just used real animals and edited, like CJ's avatar, which is obviously some large breed of dog.


----------

